# Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

Thema kann entfernt werden.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

sagt ma habt ihr alle scho sommerferien? 

ja bau dirn intel system zam mit ner cpu für 1000€ dann haust noch ne wakü mit nem mora drauf und zwei hd 5870er und sei glücklich. hm aber dann sind immer noch knappe 500€ über, naja ne woche ägypten kostet nur 359 euro flieg wech. so hf.


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

So, wenn du das Antec haben willst, dann nimm das, ansonsten hättest du dir auch mal das Coolermaster 690II oder das Xigmatek Midgard/Utgard oder Antec 300/900 angucken können.

Mit der Zusammenstellung sollte das Spielen in Full-HD eigentlich kein Problem ergeben. Und außerdem kommen wir auch noch wesentlich günstiger weg, als du erwartet hast.




ole88 schrieb:


> sagt ma habt ihr alle scho sommerferien?
> 
> ja bau dirn intel system zam mit ner cpu für 1000€ dann haust noch ne  wakü mit nem mora drauf und zwei hd 5870er und sei glücklich. hm aber  dann sind immer noch knappe 500€ über, naja ne woche ägypten kostet nur  359 euro flieg wech. so hf.



Übrigens eine sehr kompetente Antwort. Man hätte auch einfach sagen können, dass man soviel nicht investieren muss, um nen vernünftigen Gaming-Rechner haben zu müssen.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

sry aber wennste ma im forum schaust das seltsamerweise seit ner woche die ich hab 2000€, pc zusammenstellungen ausm boden spriesen, naja ferienzeit halt.

ok zum verständniss, du brauchst niemals soviel kohle für einen zukunftfähigen gscheiten gamer pc


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Auf welcher Auflösung spielst du denn?
bzw. ist ein Monitor vorhanden?


Die Konfig von Knoben ist schon ganz gut...


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

also wenn scho klotzen und amd system dann nimste das Crosshair IV Formula Extreme


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

man braucht keinen x6 BE, der normale reicht, und wenn man ihn auf 3,2 taktet ist der genauso flott, wie der "große". 
dazu würde ich ne gtx 480 nehmen und die zusammen mit der CPU unter wasser setzten. dann ein 870er board.; das Asrock extreme3 und 1600er g.skill ripjaws CL7. ne 128GB SSD mit trim-befehl und ner spinpoint f3 1TB
beim. als NT eins von den neuen der silentpro gold serie. 

Wichtig!: Aber nur wenn man wirklich detailverliebt ist und das Geld so ziemlich egal ist. Ansonsten reichen auch "normale Konfigs"



> CPU: P II 1055
> Mobo: Asrock 870 Extreme3
> graka: GTX 470 von PoW ist glaub ich die günstigste
> Speicher: mein persönlicher Favorit. G.Skill ripjaws CL7 mit 1333/1600 mhz, einziger negativ punkt, Hohe Heatspreder
> ...




P.S. Sry hab grad erst deinen letzten beitrag gelesen. warum nur intel cpu; die gtx4xx karten haben DX11


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

"hust"
was haben bitte ati und nvidia mitm prozzi zu tun? ähm ja nvidia kein Dx11, dann haste was verpasst^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Bitte nur Intel Prozessoren bzw. Rechner. Bei ATI und NVidia bin ich mir nicht sicher was besser ist weil ja Nvidia noch kein Direct x 11 hat oda?


 
Wieso, hast du eine AMD Allergie oder bist du mit dem Intel Virus infiziert? 
Beides ist heilbar. 

Nvidia hat mit der GTX 4xx Reihe DX11 Karten an den Start gebracht. Hier kann man eine GTX 470 nehmen, liegt Speed technisch zwischen 5850 und 5870.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

ja intel virus is heilbar, und die configs von oben sind scho recht gut nur bei soviel kohle sollt ma scho klotzen^^


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Dann kannst du dich ja mal an AMD rantrauen und merken, dass das überhaupt nicht giftig und schlecht ist.
Ne SSD bringt dir im Spielerechner übrigens nichts.

@Ole88
Man muss das Geld nicht verbraten, dass ist hier ne Beratung, da gehts darum, was sinnvoll ist und nicht was möglich ist.
Ich glaub nämlich er ist nicht traurig, wenn er nur 1300EUR ausgibt.

Es gibt übrigens auch einen ändern Button, du musst nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Beitrag schreiben, wird von den Mods nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Nun... Dann führen wir bei dir mal ein "Update" durch...

Moment ist AMD klar zu empfehlen. Vorallem nach den Ankündigungen von Intel das beide Sockel abgelöst werden sollen... Mal wieder... 

Daher folgendes System, wenns unbedingt High-End (2500€) sein soll.... xD

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
ASUS Crosshair IV Forumla 
8GB GSkill-ECO CL7 1333mhz DDR3
ZOTAC GTX480 / Sapphire 5870 Toxic 2GB / 5970
Antec 1200
Cougar S700
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 / Western Digtal Caviar Black 1000GB
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Samsung Blu-Ray-Laufwerk
Samsung DVD-Laufwerk
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


Es geht aber auch besser was P/L-Verhältnis angeht...^^


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

nimm den HAF, der ist so richtig geil
hab ihn bei mir stehen


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Was ein Quatsch, natülirch bringt eine SSD im Spiele Rechenr was, das bringt den letzten Feinschliff und macht das so auch schon schnelle System nochmal ordentlich schneller....
Ich würde bei so viel Geld eine SSD nicht vergessen


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Alternate baut nur zusammen ohne Wasser.... Den CPU-Kühler musst du aber selber montieren...


----------



## Ezio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Bei dem Budget ist schon ein Lian Li drin


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

alternate ist wirklich teuer. ich würde den PC selber zusammenbauen. wakü brauchst du erst ma nich. es gibt genug towerkühler. und wenn du ne 5850 oder ne 5870 nimmst ist wakü unsinnig


----------



## Ezio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Verarbeitung und Materialien sind nicht sehr hochwertig bei CM, Antec usw.


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

ich kann mich bei meinem HAF nicht beklagen. 
alles sprich für beide gehäuse. wenn du auf die amerikanische seite von CM gehst, findest du review videos


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



Ezio schrieb:


> Verarbeitung und Materialien sind nicht sehr hochwertig bei CM, Antec usw.


 


Bitte was? Antec hat keine gute Verarbeitung??? AUFWACHEN!!! TAGTRAUM!! Ist doch gar nicht wahr.... Antec-Cases sind sehr gut verarbeitet....


----------



## Ezio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Hattest du mal ein Lian Li oder Silverstone der 250€+ Klasse? Da ist die Verarbeitung nämlich um Welten besser.


----------



## JensderRoggi (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Zu CM kann ich nix sagen.... Aber das mit Antec ist einfach nicht wahr....


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Naja wenn du nichtmal den PC zusammen baust.... Wakü selber ?? naja^^ 
Ich weiss net.......

Und Case nimm *das hier* (zB) gut und günstig ( kannst ja was besseres nehmen)


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Nee AMD eig net. Hab damit keine erfahrung :S Blu-Ray ist bei mir auch irgendwie überflüssig. sowas brauch ich eig. net. Was leistet denn der amd gegenüber intel besser? imm moment


 

AMD ist Preistechnisch einfach besser....
Zudem lässt sich die neue CPU-Generation auf dem AM3-Sockel weiterverwenden.

Das ist bei Intel nicht der Fall, da beide Sockel 1156 & 1366 ersetzt werden. Außerdem kostet ein X6 bei Intel 1000€ und bei AMD 300€...


----------



## Ezio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zu CM kann ich nix sagen.... Aber das mit Antec ist einfach nicht wahr....



Im Vergleich mit den absoluten High End-Gehäusen schon. Da können diese Mainstream-Plastikbomber einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

wer will aber denn über 150€ für ein Case ausgeben


----------



## Ezio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Leute, die auf Qualität achten 
Da ist mir der Preis auch egal, das Case benutze ich schließlich einige Jahre, im Gegenteil zu CPU oder Graka.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

so siehts aus, hat scho seine gründe warum ein raven 2 170 mücken kostet


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Leute die zuviel Geld haben.

Und seit wann bringt eine SSD mehr Frames in Spielen?

Ich dachte immer hier wird empfohlen, was vernünftig ist, und nicht was möglich ist - nur weil da 2500EUR Budget stehen, sind die Grundsätze mal wieder abgehauen, was?


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

es gibt ein haufen leute, die diese gehäuse unter 100€ kaufen

das kommt noch mit den SSDs


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

seitdem es ssd´s gibt


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> wer will aber denn über 150€ für ein Case ausgeben



Leute die sich vielleicht ein gepulvertes TJ07 holen wollen oder ein Mountain Mod Case


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

okay 
was ist ein mountain mod?


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



ole88 schrieb:


> seitdem es ssd´s gibt



Ahnung hast du aber schon was? Wie soll ein Graka/CPU limitiertes Spiel mehr Frames bekommen mit einer SSD? Richtig, gar nicht.

Dir nützen am Auto auch keine Reifen was, die 300km/h oder mehr aushalten, wenn dein Auto nur 150km/h fahren kann.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> okay
> was ist ein mountain mod?



Das ist eine naja ich sage mal Firma die machen bestimmte Cases extra für Waküs......aber hässlich 

Und ssds bringen nicht mehr Frames lol^^


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

und was ist mit den ladezeiten?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ahnung hast du aber schon was? Wie soll ein Graka/CPU limitiertes Spiel mehr Frames bekommen mit einer SSD? Richtig, gar nicht.


 

Die Ladezeiten verändern sich, aber das wars auch schon....


Edit. 2200^^...


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Ladezeiten verändern sich, aber das wars auch schon....



Ja und das OS fährt viieel schneller hoch und Programme gehen vieeel schneller auf^^ Naja zum Benchen interessant und für grosse Budgets


----------



## der_knoben (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wollte ich ja wohl meinen, dass Sie für einen Gaming-Rechner eigentlich nichts bringt. Klar Ladezeiten verkürzen sich, aber mehr Frames haste dadurch nicht.

Wenn der TE meint, dass er eine SSD braucht, dann kann er die gerne nehmen. Nötig ist sie aber nicht.

Und noch was zum Thema, beste Komponenten:



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Ich habe  nur leider keinen schimmer welche da die besten bzw. PeisLeistungsSieger  sind. Der Desktop pc kann auch billiger sein, hauptsache die Leistung  ist da.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Nimm den von Quanti zusammengestellten PC und du hast genug Spieleleistung für die aktuellen und kommenden Games AMD hat einfach z.Z. das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und Geiz ist immer noch geil, oder?
Wenn ne SSD, dann als Systemplatte und gut is. In Spielen bringen die momentan keine Vorteile.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



RonnieColeman schrieb:


> und was ist mit den ladezeiten?


 
die Ladezeiten kannst du vergessen, das Spiel ist, wenn überhaupt, 2 Sekunden eher da und das ist kein Kaufargument.
OK, Windows lädt schneller, richtig, aber wie oft startet man das OS neu?
Alle 4 Minuten? 
Eine SSD ist ein netter Gag, aber solange die Technik noch nicht ausgereift ist und man sie nicht so benutzen kann, wie eine normale Magnetplatte, lohnt sich der Kauf nur für Enthuisasten, die die Knete wirklich über haben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Nicht jeder der eine SSD kauft hat das Geld "über" 
Es gibt auch Leute die für sowas sparen, und es sich dann kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Können sie auch machen, ist ja ihr Geld, nur muss man sich im Klaren sein, was man macht und wofür man sie braucht.
Nur eine kaufen, weils gerade ein "Must have" ist, ist der falsche Weg.


----------



## RonnieColeman (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 
Außer vielleicht Lederjacken *grins*


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wildlederjacken bitte, Lederjacken hat doch jeder.


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Jep, zum Gamen ist AMD die erste Wahl...

Hier nochmal meine Empfehlung... (wenns denn 2500€ sein sollen)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
ASUS Crosshair IV Forumla 
8GB GSkill-ECO CL7 1600mhz DDR3
ZOTAC GTX480 / Sapphire 5870 Toxic 2GB / 5970
Antec 1200
Cougar S700
1000GB Samsung SpinPoint F3 / Western Digtal Caviar Black 1000GB
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
Samsung Blu-Ray-Laufwerk
Samsung DVD-Laufwerk
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Da könntest du auch eine SSD nehmen und die 1600er ECOs.


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wieso zweite Platte?
Nimm doch als Datengrab eine stromspar Platte.


----------



## RonnieColeman (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

außerdem hat ne 2te ssd keinen sinn, weil die viel zu klein ist. es sei denn du willst über 1000€ für die platte ausgeben


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Juli 2010)

deleted


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Schau mal bei Hardwareversand.de , hoh.de , mindfactory.de rein...

Die sind um einiges billiger....


----------



## JensderRoggi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Als Wärmeleitpaste reicht die eingentlich die beim CPU-Kühler (Mugen 2 Rev.B) dabei ist. Ansonsten ist die Prolimatech Mk-1 zu empfehlen...


Noch ein Tipp... Kauf nicht bei alternate... die sind zu teuer...


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Noch ein Tipp... Kauf nicht bei alternate... die sind zu teuer...


 
kann man nur noch einmal bestätigen! 

(nix persönliches, an alle alternate-mitarbeiter, aber so ist´s nun mal)


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Naja generell stimmt das schon das Alternate zu teuer ist, aber manche Sachen sind da echt günstig aber nur sehr wenig


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Der Service ist halt recht gut, das kostet eben und sie müssen ein großes Lager haben, da sie viel anbieten. Lagerplatz kostet Geld.


----------



## fuddles (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Ich maul zwar auch immer über die Apo Preise bei Alternate, aber die meißten Käufe in letzter Zeit waren doch da, inkl. meiner schnieken Hawk.


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Würde auch eher bei Mindfactory bestellen
Und ne 2te GTX480? Na wenn das Taschengeld dafür reicht
Mal im Ernst, musst du selber wissen. Die üblichen Nachteile von SLI will ich hier nicht schon wieder aufführen...

Lieber alle 1-2 Jahre eine Highend-Graka kaufen. Die reicht in 99% aller Fälle zum flüssigen zocken aktueller und kommender Games aus!


----------



## Squatrat (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Mit 2 GTX 480 wird es laut.

Kauf dir lieber eine und betreibe die mit Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Er könnte auch das Case dämmen... Aber dann besteht die Gefahr des Hitzetodes... Obwohl des mit einem Antec 1200 @ max. Lüfterumdrehungen klappen sollte....


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Ich würde mein Case nur mit einer Wakü dämmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wie wäre es mit einem Kühlschrankmodding?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Kühlschrankmodding?


 

Die Idee halt ich für brauchbar...^^ Vllt. macht ja NobLorRos sowas mal..


----------



## JensderRoggi (2. Juli 2010)

deleted


----------



## JensderRoggi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

deleted


----------



## der_knoben (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann man draufdrücken. Seine Posts pushen ist hier nicht gern gesehen.

Was für Nebenberechnungen meinst du denn? Und eine 8900 gibts nicht. Wenn du die für PHysX brauchst, dann hol dir ne GTS250. Und selbst mit GTX480, die eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen ist, und einer GTS250 brauchst du keine 800W. du wirst da vllt auf 550W max Verbrauch kommen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

also bei der konfig mit i7, GTX480 und GTS 250 würd ich ein mindestens ein 600 Watt NT nehmen. eher CM SilentPro Gold 700W, da hat man genug reserven fürs übertakten


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Ich würd ein schönes corsair,be quiet,thermaltake oder silverstone nehmen mit 850w!


----------



## Aholic (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Ich denke mal Übertakten willst du nicht?
Da deine Kentnisse nicht sooo berauschend klingen.

Ich würde da eher zu:
-Phenom II X6 1090T
- 470er / 5870er greifen - wenns wirklich unbedingt sein muss, nimm die 480er, ist aber eben ein Haufen Geld für "wenig mehr" Leistung.

Die Board Empfehlung gebe ich an jemand anders weiter, da bin ich bei AMD nich so auf dem Stand. 

Ein 600-700 Watt Netzteil reicht dort auch mehr als aus.
Über eine eventuelle GTS250er als PhysX Karte, würde ich mir erstmal keine Gedanken machen.

Ich hab den thread größtenteils nur überflogen, aber, was für ein Monitor solls werden?
Post gefunden 

Ajo @


JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn eigentlich dauerhaft auf  3600mhz kommen? programm empfehlungen? Bitte helft mir ^^


Übers Bios.

Dazu verweis ich mal einfach aufs OC Forum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/20

*Sekunde mal...*deinen Namen habe ich doch gerade eben hier gelesen...
Genau, da wars: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...080-oc-ergebnisse-x6-1055t-2.html#post1975077

Ich bin gerade leicht verwirrt.
In >diesen< thread suchst du CPU, GPU, Board etc - wärend du im andern thread bereits behauptest du hättest ein Crossair 4er rumliegen?


----------



## JensderRoggi (17. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wie hoch ist denn das Budget? Was willst Du mit dem Rechner machen? Wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Ich nehme an, Du willst übertakten^^?


----------



## JensderRoggi (19. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

AMD ist zurzeit langsamer in Games, trotz 8 kerne
Ich würde 2500K nehmen und ne GTX560 Ti aber net die Top edition von ASUS, sondern die normale. Hab ich auch und das BIOS von der ist besser abgestimmt von der lüftersteuerung
Als Board ne schickes ASRock Z68-Pro3 oder Gen3


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Welcher Prozi? Sandys werden abgelöst?! Am3 lieber, weil ich ein AMD Fan bin. Danke! MfG


 
Dann hol dir den 1090T. Der hat genug Leistung für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Um eine GTx 560 auf das Niveau einer Ti zu bekommen, musst du mehr als nur Takten, sie unterscheiden sich auch technisch.


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Also empfehle dir auch Intel. Den i5 2500K kann man sehr gut takten. Denke, das wäre in Verbindung mit einem AsRock Z68 PRo3 oder Extreme4 oder Asus P8Z68V die richtige Whal. Als Grafikkarte entweder eine Asus GTX560Ti DCII oder eine Gigabyte GTX560Ti OC.


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Erstma sind diese OC versionen im Mid-range bereich quatsch. Takten kann man selber. Meist sind OC versionen auch lauter, weil das BIOS die Lüfter schneller drehen lässt. Z.B. bei MSI gibts ein Performance und ein Silent BIOS. 
Die GTX 560 Ti hat mehr recheneinheiten als die GTX 560 ohne Ti


----------



## Legacyy (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Ich würde auch den 2500k (intel sys) empfehlen. Hat eine Super Leistung und lässt sich sehr gut übertakten. 

Hier mal ein Vergleich der Spezificationen von GTX560 und GTX560TI:
Nvidias GeForce GTX 560 im Test: Geht's auch ohne Ti? : Einfach mal ohne Ti: Die GeForce GTX 560


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

klar, hab sie mir für 190 geholt und selbst in games hör ich sie kaum. zock in FullHD. der DCII kühler ist so geil.


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Wenn Du übertaktest, egal ob Graka oder CPU, ist die Garantie Essig.


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Im Prinzip sollte man OC eher als "Hobby" einstufen, denn eine übertaktete Grafikkarte reißt auch nicht mehr viel, wenn ihr @stock die Luft ausgeht. Im fps-kritischen Bereich sind das dann nur ein paar fps mehr.


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

Du willst dir bei einer GTX 560 Ti ein 850 Watt NT reinschrauben?


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*



JensderRoggi schrieb:


> Machen ja doch nicht so viele die nach einer konfig gefragt haben



Das liegt daran, dass viele unserer Zusammenstellungen abbrennen  

Feedback ist daher immer gern gesehen.


----------



## JensderRoggi (22. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

aber jetzt echt 850Watt? da geht die effizienz aber in der keller
Ich würde vllt ein Bequiet E9 serie oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold  400W/500W nehmen. wenns kabelmangaemnt haben soll dann *
*be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W


----------



## JensderRoggi (23. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## RonnieColeman (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe für zusammenstellung und tipps für einen 2500 euro gamer pc*

frag ma einen ausm forum ob er dir ein paar messungen mach
oda lies die Tests durch 
kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen


----------



## JensderRoggi (24. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. November 2011)

deleted


----------

